# Too much Milk!



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Is it possible to drink too much milk?

Or is it bad to drink too much?

ive always drank alot of milk but recently ive been drinking 4-5 litres a day (about 8-9 pints)

just wondering if its advisable or not?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

1 in 5 people have an intolerance to milk, whether it be milk generally or just lactose.

Lets be honest, its designed for suckling young cattle not humans. We are not told all the negative stuff about milk bcos its a HUGE industry in the UK and Europe, if we all stop drinking milk the govmnt would lose a lot of revenue.

You should try not drinking milk for a week or 2 and see what happens to your physique, I'd put money on you looking leaner and sharper within a week or 2 due to your body holding less water than it does when your guzzling milk.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Doctor told me that a big factor in the kidney stones i had was the 21 pints of milk i drank a week, he said exactly the same thing as Extreme. When your a baby you lack certain things and milk is a good substitute, but when you grow up you just dont need it, it causes all sorts of s**t you wouldnt expect from kidney stones to bad acne.

I was told that if i really need to drink milk then substitute it with soya milk, i have never felt better and have loads more energy.


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Whats the soya milk taste like mate?

i might give it a try if its ok


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

I drink a lot of milk and rarely have a single spot letalone acne.My skin has actually improved since ive been bulking and ive never felt better, thats not just the milk obviously, its down to me understanding foods better and avoiding prossesed stuff but i dont think milk is a bad thing otherwise why would we be encouraged to give it to our kids.

Its the same with everything have the milk in moderation i have 3 pints a day but when you start talking about litres i think its overdoing it.Yea its an easy protien source but too much of a thing is usually bad news.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

hard to describe really, its creamier than semi-skimmed milk and has less calories, i use alpro un-sweetened + calcium + vitamins, its got omega 3 and 6 added aswell.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

mate, normal soya milk taste like a baboons rectum!! but if u can stomach it, its good for u. (i only heard about wat a baboons rectum tastes like, not personal experience or anything  )


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

wasn't there a health scare with soya a wile ago?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Hey lads

Milk shouldnt be healthy for a grown man!??

Damn.. I alwyas drink milk... not like 5 liters a day!!

Thought milk would have some accential acids which ur body uses?!

Hmmmm strange


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

divie said:


> I drink a lot of milk and rarely have a single spot letalone acne.My skin has actually improved since ive been bulking and ive never felt better, thats not just the milk obviously, its down to me understanding foods better and avoiding prossesed stuff but i dont think milk is a bad thing otherwise why would we be encouraged to give it to our kids.
> 
> Its the same with everything have the milk in moderation i have 3 pints a day but when you start talking about litres i think its overdoing it.Yea its an easy protien source but too much of a thing is usually bad news.


Well your lucky then arent you, who was talking in litres anyway.

You drink exactly the same amount as i used to, it didnt happen to me over night, i got kidney stones after 4years of this diet.

Also it was said that kids need it to grow because of the calcium and other things it provides, thats why we encourage kids to drink it. Its when we get to adulthood that milk has no place in our diet.


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

I have drunk around 4-6 pints of full cream milk a day since i was about 12 (14 years) before that i cant remember but i rarley ever drank water as my old dear allways said milk was better for you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i always drink 3 pints aday,but am trying to gain weight-now its 6 a day-i don`t like eating and they`re easy calories-i do need to to eat more solid food-i do 4 cans of tuna as well(mercury!)-just spent 600 on having kidney stones removed from my bully-point taken mate!soya milk -hold your nose when you drink it.


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

cmon, it cant be that bad, I have always been lead to believe its actually good for you, (obviously too much might not be be that good)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i dont understand why people drink it. lactose carbohydrates... fat solids....

whats the attraction apart from a SMALL amount of slow releasing cassein protein?


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh but it tastes so good!

Ive heard too much can irritate the bowels too, but ive always drank lots of it, im generaly pretty fit and healthy.

Sure you may end up with kidney stones after 4 or 5 years, but u might get hit by a bus tomorrow so live life and drink it cool!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i only ever drink skimmed milk-never get the shits-i love the stuff-milk,tuna, banana`s and rice pud are my main foods.always eat clean.


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

> whats the attraction apart from a SMALL amount of slow releasing cassein protein?


theres 32g of protein per litre mate

so thats 160g in 5 litres


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

fair enough, but theres also (according to here : http://www.dairyfarmers.com.au/internet/s02_products/milk_nutrition.jsp )

23 grams saturated fats, and 48 grams of carbs of which sugars ! both of which we should all try and keep as low as possible (aside from times when we can manipulate insulin levels to our advantage).

tbh, 34/48/36 protein/carbs/fat split sucks, especially as the percentages of the carbs and fats are the bad ones.

nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

before somebody points it out, skimmed milk:

Nutrient Per Serving 250ml Per 100ml

Energy

370kJ

88cal

148kJ

35cal

Protein 8.8g 3.5g

Fat - Total

0.3g

0.1g

Carbohydrate - Total

Sugars (Lactose) 12.3g

12.3g

4.9g

4.9g

Sodium 128mg 51mg

Cholesterol NIL NIL

Calcium 300mg 120mg

i.e. near zero fat, but still 49grams/1000ml of sugary carbs which is s**t !


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

Soy milk in the US comes in dfferent flavors which makes it better. When you first drink it, your mind is on milk so you automatically notice the differences but after about the 3rd carton i started to really like it. One of the differences i noticed right off the bat is that it seemed to be oily like. The "texture" is slightly different but that may be from the oily feel of it. Try strawberry, vanilla, or chocolate if you have it there. I like vanilla.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

nick whats this stuff about insulin levels?, can you explain how it can be used to a bb's advantage as you said, im not 100% sure on what your on about? 

cheers


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

divie you want to create an insulin spike PWO with the use of simple sugars (fast digesting sugars such as dextrose) and whey (fast digesting protein), this combination of fast digesting sugar and protein causes an insulin spike which helps with recovery and helps increase protein synthesis which is what we all want to get out of catabolism ASAP.

nick500 I dont understand what your saying about milk, yes its a sugar but its lactose, I always thought lactose wasnt a bad type of carb considering it is very slow digesting and the protein is mainly in the form of casein.

I have always had 500ml milk + whey before bed, but now hearing about what nick has said about milk (and if its true) then it has definatly got me reconsidering my before bed shake, if this is the case then I will use fats and whey before bed (fats to slow down the protein digestion) or I shall use casein protein.

Nick your comments plz mate

thx


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i have the one dose of milk before bad in a similar way to you volatile.

Lactose is near 100% sugar carb, so would spike your insulin. its not as powerful as dextrose or something like that, which is simple.

check out this:

There is a big difference between simple carbohydrates and complex

carbohydrates, says Dr. Ornish of WebMD. When you eat a diet high in

simple carbohydrates such as sugar, white flour, white rice, and

alcohol, your body absorbs these very quickly. This causes your blood

sugar to rise rapidly which, in turn, causes your body to produce

insulin to bring down your blood sugar. In addition to lowering your

blood sugar, however, insulin accelerates the conversion of calories

to triglycerides, which is how your body stores fat. As a result, you

gain weight and your triglyceride levels may increase.

"Complex carbohydrates are metabolized very differently. Fruits,

vegetables, beans, and grains in their natural forms (such as whole

wheat flour and brown rice) are rich in fiber. Fiber slows the

absorption of these foods, so your blood sugar doesn't rise rapidly,

and you don't provoke an insulin response. As a result, you may lose

weight and your triglyceride level decreases, sometimes dramatically.

Examples of simple carbohydrates include fructose (fruit sugar),

sucrose (table sugar), and lactose (milk sugar), and glucose. (That

means white sugar, brown sugar, confectioner's sugar, corn syrup,

honey, maple syrup, fruit juice, milk, yogurt, candy, etc.) Foods rich

in complex carbohydrates include vegetables, whole grains, peas, and

beans.

---> i.e. simple sugars cause insulin spiking, which is beneficial only at certain times... you wouldnt want to have this effect all the time (so stop drinking milk !)

-Nick-

*awaits razg to prove me wrong*


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

btw extract from here:

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=266510


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice reply there nick, I often wondered if it would create that nasty insulin spike,

I now think im going to use fat + whey before bed (fat slows down the whey) or just start using casein

Thanks again bud


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok nick, here we go.

Lactose is technically a simple sugar, but it's glycemic response is similar to that of a complex carb (in fact it's GI is lower than things you'd never consider like brown rice, wholemeal bread, etc).

One of the reasons for this is that we don't absorb it as efficiently as we do with things like glucose because we aren't really designed to take it (it's designed for babies!) - hence so many people are intolerant to large doses (i can't really drink more than half a pint without having issues).

So in conclusion:

DO take it for a bedtime drink, it will slow down protein absorbtion.

DO take it with MRPs as you get a steady release.

DONT take it post workout, as it will slow absorbtion down and compromise your window of opportunity.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

used to drink several pints a day but had a diet overhaul recently and cut milk out apart from a small amount with my oats in the morning and im looking far leaner and harder not sure how much effect cutting the milk out as has had to be honest but i have no plans to go back to 3 or 4 pints a day.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

used to drink several pints a day but had a diet overhaul recently and cut milk out apart from a small amount with my oats in the morning and im looking far leaner and harder not sure how much effect cutting the milk out as has had to be honest but i have no plans to go back to 3 or 4 pints a day.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Im a huge milk drinker, think ill try to cut down a little.

Always wondered why I always look so smooth.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I love my milk, but I have lots of acne do you think extreme that this could be one of the irritants as I originally thought it was zma or my whey suplements.

One thing to do is not have milk for 2 weeks as suggested above and see what happens.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Splinter its probably more down to your age. unless i'm very much your mistaken your 17, a time when all of us including me was very spotty.

Mine's only really just cleared up in teh last 6 months, i think its been helped by the fact that i'm religious about essential oils like cod liver efa, but also multivitamins, and I don't eat greasy food when i can avoid it.

Milk on the whole i don't believe to be particularly skin acidic and should aggravate your acne too severely.

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I have cut out Mr T's favourite beverage and already im looking leaner and more cut!

Waddaya know.


----------

